# Restore virgin image Windows 7 SATA



## Steve4444 (May 26, 2010)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can help me?

I have previously upgraded a UK Thompson PVR 10 to 2 X 250GB IDE Samsung drives and Cachecard from a virgin Tivo image using Windows 98 and PTV upgrade large ISO disc.

I now want to upgrade to 1 x 1TB SATA drive and Cachecard from same virgin image but using Windows 7. The PTV disc is not SATA compatible. I understand that MFS Live V1.4 is SATA compatible.

I can only seem to find information about how to copy a hard drive with it and not how to use it to restore a virgin image.

Does anyone know how I can do this or even provide a link to some info?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

The version of Windows OS is irrelevant when restoring a TiVo image.

Have you got a SATA to IDE adapter for your SATA disk? You'll need it for the TiVo, have you tried connecting it to the new SATA drive and then to the IDE port on the your PC motherboard, then restoring as you did before?

Personally I would recommend buying Hooch! - I've done restores using the various methods in the past and by far Hooch! is the simplest and (probably) most complete with most hacks included. It's not free, but if you ever plan on doing future restores, or are having problems with the various free methods, it starts to make more sense.


----------



## Steve4444 (May 26, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the quick reply.

My current PC is SATA only.

I think you meant an IDE to SATA converter and not SATA to IDE converter.
I will be using an IDE to SATA converter to attach the SATA drive to my TiVo
but was wanting to attach a SATA drive directly to my SATA PC whilst upgrading.

Hooch! is only suitable for drives up to 500Gb. If I wanted 1TB I would have to use 2 IDE drives as once the IDE to SATA converter is connected to a SATA drive there is only room for one drive in the TiVo.

I only actually want one drive in the TiVo to reduce the chance of hard drive 
failure and also to reduce the amount of heat and noise.

I do still have my IDE PC. It isn't to the same high specification as my SATA PC but if it is suitable for attaching a 1TB SATA drive using an IDE to SATA
converter then I would consider doing that.

If anyone has any further information I would be most grateful.

Steve


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Steve4444 said:


> I think you meant an IDE to SATA converter and not SATA to IDE converter.


Tomato, Tomahto



Steve4444 said:


> Hooch! is only suitable for drives up to 500Gb. If I wanted 1TB I would have to use 2 IDE drives as once the IDE to SATA converter is connected to a SATA drive there is only room for one drive in the TiVo.


I wouldn't have suggested it if it was. The 1TB drives I've created with Hooch! are all running fine. Hooch! may even work with native SATA drives, I can't remember off the top of my head.



Steve4444 said:


> I do still have my IDE PC. It isn't to the same high specification as my SATA PC but if it is suitable for attaching a 1TB SATA drive using an IDE to SATA
> converter then I would consider doing that.


Can't think why it shouldn't be suitable.


----------



## Steve4444 (May 26, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your further reply. It is appreciated.

I obtained the information about Hooch! only being used for drives up to 500Gb directly from Tivo Heaven's website.

I will buy an IDE to SATA converter and use it in my old IDE PC.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Steve4444 said:


> I obtained the information about Hooch! only being used for drives up to 500Gb directly from Tivo Heaven's website.


Probably needs Blindlemon (tivoheaven) to confirm, but I suspect the Hooch! page hasn't been updated since 1TB drives came down in price making them commonplace and eclipsing 500GB as the largest readily available capacity.

1TB drive upgrades using Hooch! have been discussed on the forum in the past, with no suggestion of any problems from Blindlemon. I've upgraded two TiVos each with a single 1TB Samsung drive and both upgrades went smoothly and gave the expected capacities.

Using drives larger than 1TB may however cause a problem due to a possible flaw in the LBA48 functionality, but up to 1TB and you should be fine.


----------



## Steve4444 (May 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have now received my IDE2SAT converter.

There are a couple of things I could do with some help on.

The instructions mention to use the jumper (marked J3). Unfortunately, I am unable to find J3.

I will need to set it to master if it does not already come set as master.

The instructions can be found at :-

Startech.com/Data/ProductManuals/IDE2SAT.pdf

Later on in the instructions it mentions connecting the smaller SP4 power 
connector on the adapter cable to the power connector on the IDE2SAT card.

Unfortunately, I cannot see anywhere on the IDE2SAT card that this will connect to.

I would appreciate any help.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

Assuming you have the adapter I think you are referring to (StarTech do several) -



Steve4444 said:


> The instructions mention to use the jumper (marked J3). Unfortunately, I am unable to find J3.


Look at the side with the SATA connector that gets plugged in to the drive. With the SATA connector at the bottom J3 is at the left hand side. ISTR it comes set as master anyway.



Steve4444 said:


> Later on in the instructions it mentions connecting the smaller SP4 power connector on the adapter cable to the power connector on the IDE2SAT card.


Look at the side with the 40 pin IDE connector the drive ribbon cable gets connected to. With the 40 pin connector at the top there is a 4 pin white connector on the left side, of the sort found on Floppy drives. That is where you connect the power.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

So you didn't buy one of these? These are known to work with TiVos, are dead cheap and work without power adapters.

Looking at the images for your adapter it appears to need a floppy power connector (which is supplied, use the Molex to Floppy power adapter) and there appear to be two jumpers on the SATA side. Whether it will work with the TiVo is another matter.


----------



## Steve4444 (May 26, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your help everyone. I have now managed to get my upgrade done.
I now have 12442 hours and 46 minutes (Basic Quality) or 354 hours 22 minutes (Best Quality) of recording available.

J3 on the IDE to SATA connector was indeed on the side with the SATA connector. I had managed to find J2 initially. However, as it was located on the side with the 40 pin IDE connector it did confuse me as I expected J3 to be near it, also on the 40 pin IDE connector side.

However, the IDE to SATA connector did indeed arrive actually set to Master so I did not have to change it. It had 3 settings, Master, Slave and Cable Select.

As I wasn't previously familiar with the terms Molex, LP4 and SP4 they confused me initially, although I had used the connectors many times previously without actually knowing what they were called.

The instructions mentioned "connecting the smaller SP4 power
connector on the adapter cable to the power connector on the IDE2SAT card".

This confused me as it was already connected to the adaptor card when it arrived.

The other end of the adapter cable contained one LP4 male and one LP4 female power connector. As the LP4 female is slightly smaller than the LP4 male and was the only other connector unconnected, I had falsely assumed that this was what the instructions meant by the smaller SP4 connector which was why I could not see anywhere on the IDE2SAT card that this would connect to.

I bought the Startech as Tivo Heaven recommended it as being pretty much compatible with most drives. This can be seen using the link for Hooch! which is included in a post above that was left for me.

I had also read several previous posts about incompatible IDE2SAT convertors so made sure I had a good chance of the Startech working in a Tivo.

The link provided in a post above for the cheap IDE to SATA convertor is indeed very cheap (currently only £2.85 with free shipping) but they state that delivery from Hong Kong may take up to 20 business days and I needed it as soon as possible.

Thanks again for your help everyone and I hope the points I have added here will be useful to others.


----------



## Steve4444 (May 26, 2010)

Hi again,

I have just realised that I have made a typo error in my previous post.

It should read 1242 hours and not 12442 hours.

Steve


----------



## Steve4444 (May 26, 2010)

I would also like to add that it was a 1TB Samsung HD103SJ hard drive that I installed.

I did download Samsung's diagnostic tool from their website so that I could adjust the Acoustic Management to quiet before installing the Tivo software.

However, I did not manage to. I tried it on my old IDE computer and also on my SATA computer. Each gave me different error messages. Something about not finding MYDVD driver etc.

However, as the drive is incredibly quiet anyway I don't think that it makes that much difference to me not having Acoustic Management on quiet.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

IIRC all 3 x Samsung IDE drives I've had in the past have come with acoustic management set to quiet by default.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Milhouse said:


> So you didn't buy one of these? These are known to work with TiVos, are dead cheap and work without power adapters.


I'm pretty sure those don't work with Tivo!
Maybe they do with a certain brand of drive, but I had some of those adapters and they suffer the usual problem with the drive initialisation not being ready in a timely fashion for the Tivo to boot. Admittedly I never tried every brand of drive but with that particular converter!


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

healeydave said:


> I'm pretty sure those don't work with Tivo!
> Maybe they do with a certain brand of drive, but I had some of those adapters and they suffer the usual problem with the drive initialisation not being ready in a timely fashion for the Tivo to boot. Admittedly I never tried every brand of drive but with that particular converter!


Is the drive initialisation problem peculiar to the adapter or the drive itself? I've used those adapters without problem with Samsung Spinpoint F1/F3 1TB and WD EADS 1TB drives in several UK TiVos. These particular IDE/SATA adapters have been recommended for quite some time, and may even pre-date this initialisation problem that I've seen discussed.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

I still got one, so just checked it to be sure.

Its got the Sunplus chipset on it and is identical to the picture in the eBay auction above.
As I said, its probably only compatible with certain drives. It doesn't boot up with a Samsung HD503HI 500Gb SATA, I can't test the 1TB version because I just lent my last one out to a friend


----------

